# "Lil Angel X2"



## Engine maker (Jul 2, 2009)

Here are a few pictures of a Bob Shore Lil Angel that I built a few years back. I liked the engine but not the scale so I scaled everything up twice, therefore the X2. I also have a video of it driving a generator powering a Marklin train that I take to shows.
Being the glutton for punishment that I am, I now have a Lil Angel regular size (i.e. 2 1/2" flywheels) in the shop now about half done. When will I ever learn!

Hope you like the pics.

Jim
http://www.youtube.com/v/9GhRzep2Sjs&hl=en&fs=1&rel=0


----------



## cobra428 (Jul 2, 2009)

Engine Maker
Is that a Morton M-5 in your Avatar?
Tony


----------



## Engine maker (Jul 2, 2009)

Yep, I finished that last year. Built from original plans. Has run but the original drawings made some of the parts too weak.


----------



## cobra428 (Jul 2, 2009)

EM,
I grew up with one of those on the shelf. My dad made it in the 30's. He was a tool and die guy and in his "spare time" at work he whip one of those up. I came across this web site. He sells castings for the M-5 and for a P&W R-1830. The P&W is beautiful

http://modelenginenews.org/vernal/index.html

Tony


----------



## Engine maker (Jul 2, 2009)

I've talked to Bruce several times. Unfortunately I was way too far into the build to make any of the modifications that he recommended. That's way I won't run mine anymore. Someday I may build another with all the mods. 
Jim


----------



## cobra428 (Jul 2, 2009)

Yeh,
My dad said he got his running. It sat in a cabinet for 30yrs. Then I discovered it. I begged him to run it but he just shook his head. The Bakelite distrib cap was crumbling from age. So, I just turn the prop and watch the rockers move.

Oh, by the way the Lil Angel looks great :bow:
Tony


----------



## arnoldb (Jul 2, 2009)

Jim, nice running engine 

Marklin - ooh - I love those! - Is that the Z gauge in your clip? - I grew up with a Marklin HO set & used to get the books as a kid; Had the opportunity to buy a Z gauge set when I was in Germany about 10 years ago; still kicking my own behind for not doing that impulse-buy!!

Regards, Arnold


----------



## Engine maker (Jul 2, 2009)

Yes, it's Z Gauge. Found it at an auction for Radio Control stuff that a hobby shop was selling. It was brand new, engine boxcar, track, and power supply. I knew nothing about Marklin (not a train guy). Gave $20 for it because I had plans to run one from the Lil Angel. Little did I know what they were worth. Sometimes your just dumb and just get lucky!

Jim


----------



## arnoldb (Jul 2, 2009)

> Sometimes your just dumb and just get lucky!



Too true !! - 20$ is very roughly about 1/8th of that set's price; I had similar luck a couple of months ago; bought a brand new set of mitutoyo telescopic gauges for about 12 US$ - it currently sells for 150 US$ and more! 

Those little Z locomotives were advertised as fitting in nutshells - literally. Some even had options of dropping some special oil down the chimney & they would "steam" while running  Your video shows that little engine going around that track at an "insane" speed ;D

Regards, Arnold


----------



## rudydubya (Jul 3, 2009)

Jim, it's a beauty. :bow:

Rudy


----------



## Maryak (Jul 3, 2009)

Jim,

Wonderous, actually doing some real work. :bow: :bow: :bow:

Best Regards
Bob


----------



## zeeprogrammer (Jul 3, 2009)

Very nice. Like I said just moments ago in another thread...these engines are starting to grab me.

I like it when engines are hooked up to something. Have to be careful though that the 'something' doesn't steal the attention. A Marklin! I remember living in Goeppingen and visiting their plant.


----------

